# Diaper ( Pattern ) Needed for Rabbit



## thefarm

*Now I bet that title got your attention..lol..I have a small rabbit that I would like to put a diaper on when I'm holding him so he doesn't poop all over. Right now we have him in the house in a big pet carrier. We wrap him in a towel and I made a tote for him and he loves it.. But I thought a small diaper with Velcro sides would be great to catch the poop. I've done a search on line but couldn't find a template for one.. I need help..I'm a grammy and my kids wore cloth diapers so why shouldn't a rabbit I need help to locate one or if someone could kindly share a pattern that would be great.Thanks.. Sister Brenda*


----------



## Ardie/WI

could you experiment with scraps of leftover fabric. Work on a prototype ad go from there.


----------



## PonderosaQ

Maybe there is a house rabbit forum, like the ones they have for house chickens, where someone could help you.

PQ


----------



## thefarm

Ardie/WI said:


> could you experiment with scraps of leftover fabric. Work on a prototype ad go from there.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Good morning I think I will play around witht the idea I have lots of left over fabric even thinking about making some dresses so when I take him out.. LOL.. thanks for your input..
Blessings SIster BRenda:cute:*


----------



## thefarm

PonderosaQ said:


> Maybe there is a house rabbit forum, like the ones they have for house chickens, where someone could help you.
> 
> PQ


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Good morning and yes I just found a wonderful forum with lots of help. Thank you for your imput.. 
Blessings Sister Brenda:cute:*


----------



## brody

I'd be very leery of putting a diaper on a rabbit - to my mind it isn't healthy for them - they have incredibly sensitive skin

my house rabbits have always litter trained very easily 
and apart from a mad rabbit spraying me I have never been peed on by any bunny nor pooped on by any rabbit once litter trained


----------



## thefarm

brody said:


> I'd be very leery of putting a diaper on a rabbit - to my mind it isn't healthy for them - they have incredibly sensitive skin
> 
> my house rabbits have always litter trained very easily
> and apart from a mad rabbit spraying me I have never been peed on by any bunny nor pooped on by any rabbit once litter trained


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Good morning thank you for your concern. I have decided not to put diaper on and will try to train with a box. I will make little clothes for him.. He does poo on me so I use a tote or towel at this time. But the poop is getting less. He is just a baby..
Thanks.. 
Blessings Sister Brenda:cute:*


----------



## brody

just lay a towel on your lap when you sit with him for now 

you'll sort it out in no time


----------



## thefarm

brody said:


> just lay a towel on your lap when you sit with him for now
> 
> you'll sort it out in no time


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Thank You I do have a towel down right now as he is still in my lap
Blessings sister Brenda:banana02:*


----------

